

I'd rather hire a foreigner  - mactitan
http://money.cnn.com/2013/02/07/smallbusiness/hire-foreigner/index.html?iid=Lead

======
gamechangr
I couldn't help see the Irony. The writer was from Nigeria.

I totally support hiring the best person for the job and hope that one day
foreigners will be seen as better (more creative, capable) instead of just
"push themselves" which usually translates to "works more hours".

------
greenyoda
In the U.S. it's illegal for employers to discriminate on the basis of
national origin. So non-immigrant U.S. citizens who got rejected by his
company could now use Ayeni's own words in this interview as evidence in a
lawsuit against him.

~~~
gte910h
I think this is only for companies over 49 people right? So as long as he has
small co's he's fine with that opinion/approach no matter how iffy it is.

------
hugh4life
This guy isn't making anything important anyway. He isn't needed here nor are
the foreigners he wants to hire.

------
digitalWestie
In the article the writer references "Europeans" - I wonder if they are
Western Europeans or otherwise?

